# Nil-the-Frogg 1999



## Suehil

One more and you made the 2000!  Let me be the first to congratulate you, Nil.
Your posts are interesting and your help is invaluable.  Thanks, and keep them coming!

Sue


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Many thanks, Sue.

Last time I was congratulated, I wrote that I should visit these threads more. Oh well, I haven't, obviously. Maybe I should make a good resolution again?

As to keeping posts coming, yes I intend to do so! 

[edit]Oh, I see some of my posts must have been deleted: I was at 2002 yesterday... Never mind, I'll cross the line again anyway.  [/edit]


----------



## Punky Zoé

On ne s'est pas croisés si souvent, mais c'est toujours un plaisir !!! 

Et tel les vedettes qui n'en finissent pas de faire leurs adieux, tu n'en finis pas de passer et repasser la barre des 2000 !  (à ce compte les 3000 sont encore loin ...)

_* Joyeux postiversaire ! *_​


----------



## zaby

Ca y est ! 2001 ! Vite vite j'en profite tant que tu es au dessus des 2000 

Pour ces contributions, c'est avec grand plaisir que je te remets la Grenouille d'or 

Félicitations !


----------



## PhilFrEn

Faudrait voir à passer moins de temps devant l'ordi, ca a pas l'air de te réussir .

 Herzliche Glückwünsche zum 2000 Jubiläum .


----------



## geve

Permettez-moi d'ajouter mes félicitations au forero grenouilloïde le plus fameux de ce forum.  

T'es fier de toi, hein ?  T'as bien raison, allez. J'apporte le vin ! Happy 2000!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

*Punky Zoé:* Et bien et bien, j'espère avoir encore maintes occasion de te faire plaisir avant de prendre une retraite bien méritée. D'ailleurs, je vais peut-être raccrocher après mon prochain 2000ème post.

*zaby:* Je suis très émue, je tiens à remercier mon producteur, mon impressario, mon agent, mes parents, ma soeur, mes défunts chats et chiens, mon public chéri... Je m'y attendais si peu... C'est la grenouille de quoi, au fait? Du meilleur quoi? Ah, heu... Bienbienbien, bon, d'accord...

*PhilFrEn:* Oh, mais le photographe m'a pris dans un bon jour, là. En temps normal, c'est plutôt ça. 

*geve:* Bah, mieux vaut être fière de soi que d'attendre que les autres le soient, non?  Apporte le vin si tu veux, mais je suis au regret de t'annoncer qu'il va te falloir vider la bouteille toi même: je ne suis pas très friand de ce noble breuvage. J'y ai bien goûté il y a à peine une dizaine d'années, mais non, vraiment...


----------



## geve

Bon, alors un petit chocolat chaud peut-être ?


----------



## 94kittycat

Félitications!! Merci pour tout ton aide sur les forums! R--IIII--BIT!! (Voici ton cadeau... j'espère que tu aimes le chocolat...)


----------



## PhilFrEn

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> *PhilFrEn:* Oh, mais le photographe m'a pris dans un bon jour, là. En temps normal, c'est plutôt ça.


 
Mort de rire . Joli .

Bonne continuation Nil .


----------



## JackD

Quand je suis ici, je prends toujours bien soin de m'arrêter devant ce signe , un post intéressant et...ahem...sautillant  y passe toujours.
2000 bravos.


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée du retard. J'ai pris le temps de rassembler tes copains batraciens qui voulaient, avec moi, venir te dire...

*BRAVO NIL !* ​ 
*(faut cliquer grenouilles, à gauche et ensuite p. 1 et 2)*​


----------



## carolineR

Je ne passais plus souvent par là... et les grenouilles c'est tout petit.
sauf Nil qui aurait pourtant dû me sauter aux yeux !
mais il se cachait là : comment voulez-vous que je le voie ?
Bravo Nil !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je crôa qu'à ton âge, ce doudou s'impose comme cadeau. 
Il te faudra le caresser trois fois, chaque fois qu'un de tes posts sera supprimé : ça conjugera le sort ! 
Merci Nil, c'est toujours sympa de te croiser !


----------

